# TTF to GDR



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greeting to you all,

I'm asking if it possible to convert the font from the TTF to the GDR type??

is there any apps that can do this??

could you support me with the name of such app??

thanks a lot

sincerely


----------

